# Bolens Iseki - Clutch help



## WillRob

I have a Bolens Iseki G152 tractor...I have a Woods rear mount mower 48 inch for grass and a plow for winter. It is a great tractor. Recently, I have had problems getting it into gear...I seem to have to grind the gears getting into gear....further with the clutch fully in...it seems as though the flywheel never fully stops. I believe my clutch is going out...or way out of adjustment. 

1. How hard is it to replace the clutch? It seems like a tough job on these.
2. Does anyone know where I can get parts once I get it apart. 

Any info. would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Priority1

Will, A warm welcome to the site. Someone will chime in with some help.


----------



## jigisup

*clutch*

Hi Willrob 
I have replaced my clutch twice and doing it again now. It is not to bad a job if you have a little mechanical ability. I bought my parts on ebay from jeffcube at tractoclutchesrus. I have a g154 with a loader among other attachments. These are great units. I bought mine new in 86. Sorry for the slow response but I just joined the forum today. Any other questions I can help you with let me know. I am having trouble with the engine losing power and will be soliciting help from the other forum members.


----------



## WillRob

*Clutch Help*

Thanks for the Info. on the clutch parts. Do you have to basically split the tractor at the clutch housing to replace the clutch?

I had the same problem with it losing power as well. Shut off the fuel line and I took the fuel filter off and cleaned it out and the power was restored. It was a rather simple fix for me. Hope it's the same for you.


----------



## jigisup

*clutch*

Yes Willrob it is a complete split. You will have to hold up both ends of the tractor, a good sturdy hook in the ceiling for the front end (height adjustable) and a good floor jack for the rear. Once it is split I also use jackstands. Hold the front end up with the engine hooks, should be one on each side of the engine for balance. Dont be intimadated, it looks worst than it is. you will need a bearing puller for the steering linkage at the base of the steering wheel and also for the release bearing. A clutch alingment tool I fabricated with a socket, an extention and a bit of black electrical tape. I just put mine 90 % back together last night and fired it up seems to be ok. The big test will be today.


----------



## WillRob

I have the tractor split and in the process of locating parts. What do you mean by aligning the clutch. I didn't see anything in the manual and it looks like this will just be bolted back together. How should it be aligned? Am I missing something? any help would be appreciated. Thanks. (Do you have an email for Jeffcube? I don't see the bearing listed and saw where it was available. Thanks.


----------



## jigisup

*clutch alignment*

Hi willrob
When you replace the clutch disc and the clutch plate you will notice that the disc is not centered to the pilot bearing. A clutch alignment tool will align the disc to the pilot bearing. I simply made my own alignment tool using a 3/8 drive extention and a socket on the end that fit snugly into the pilot bearing. I used electricians tape to fit the splines on the disc. This gets the alignment close enough so that you can slide the shaft from the trans. into the front half. I hope this helps. As for jeff cube simply search ebay for G154 clutch.


----------



## WillRob

Well Jigisup....thanks for all the help....got the clutch and pressure plate put them in and got the tractor back together. Unfortunately it hasn't solved my problem. So, I'm back to the drawing board. Will try to figure out a plan B this weekend.


----------



## jigisup

Well willrob I am no mechanic but I am surprised that the cluch was not the problem. Where did you get the cluch from? Let me know your progress with your tractor if you dont mind. Id be very interested in finding out what the problem is on your tractor. Good luck


----------

